

Ask HN: Anyone here with a faulty 2011 macbook pro GPU? - peachepe

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discussions.apple.com&#x2F;thread&#x2F;4766577?start=1200&amp;tstart=0<p>I&#x27;m one of the people in the 80 pages who have now a dead 2011 macbook pro. So far apple has stated that those are individual cases of GPU failure.<p>I&#x27;m just trying to reach as much people as possible.
======
davecardwell
My 2011 MacBook Pro broke in September of this year. I took it to the Apple
store and they replaced the logic board (this would have cost ~$600 but I have
AppleCare).

Last week the issue arose again, so back to the Apple store. They replaced the
logic board again, and chalked it up to bad luck when I enquired why this
would have happened again so soon.

They wouldn’t acknowledge it as a known issue.

------
whichdan
I had issues with my 2010's GPU -- a random kernel panic once a week. Apple's
diagnostic tool determined that the GPU was failing, and they replaced it
under AppleCare with no problem. Bummer that its happening in more than one
model.

~~~
peachepe
Worst thing is that it's happening after the 1 year warranty. The people who
did get AppleCare has had their logic boards replaced many times, some have
reported being on their 4th logic board in just a few months.

~~~
whichdan
Yeah, mine started showing up at the 2-2.5 year mark. Not sure how often Apple
charges for these replacements, but GPUs shouldn't be failing after just a
year or two..

------
miriadis
Yes, I have got one of them. Its a good idea to start a thread on HN.

------
rfnslyr
No but my new MBPr's caps lock key and USB ports magically decided to take a
vacation.

